# ultra ever dry



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

my mate has just posted this on facebook it will most properly be a repost but I am amazed with this stuff






sorry in advance if this is a repost


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

These kind of coatings pop up every once in a while. But never seem to make it to the consumer market..

Would be good to know what the durability is like..


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Certainly looks impressive


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great video


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

There is a supplier in the U.S. and Canada I'm waiting to hear back about delivery and postage. Won't be good for the outside of a vehicle. But interiors and such like, it should be good.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

posted other day but so far down 1st page is a link to prices
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295800


----------



## Distinction (Jan 22, 2013)

It's amazing stuff. 

It's a 2 stage product and is approx £120 for a small bottle that will cover about 42 square foot (probably not even enough for a normal saloon car).

It's also not clear/transparent (it's like an off white liquid coating, kinda cloudy) so can't be used on cars/paintwork, but apparently they're working on a clear liquid. Will completely change car care and paint care if it hits off...


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Only thing i could think of it being useful for is the mats and maybe the boot as you will see all the coating on the interior


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

svended said:


> There is a supplier in the U.S. and Canada I'm waiting to hear back about delivery and postage. Won't be good for the outside of a vehicle. But interiors and such like, it should be good.


Sorry mate I looked into this you can't use it on cars as it colours what you use it on


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Distinction said:


> It's amazing stuff.
> 
> It's a 2 stage product and is approx £120 for a small bottle that will cover about 42 square foot (probably not even enough for a normal saloon car).
> 
> It's also not clear/transparent (it's like an off white liquid coating, kinda cloudy) so can't be used on cars/paintwork, but apparently they're working on a clear liquid. Will completely change car care and paint care if it hits off...


i thought i saw it on special for about $40 on that link


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Hasan1 said:


> Sorry mate I looked into this you can't use it on cars as it colours what you use it on


unless its same colour as your paint:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

This is what David Cameron is covered in


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Hasan1 said:


> Sorry mate I looked into this you can't use it on cars as it colours what you use it on


I wouldn't mind testing it out on a few fabrics to see what level of discolouration occurs and how effective it would be though.


----------

